# European Reviews for March 2006



## Keitht (Mar 10, 2006)

Club Bena Vista, Spain 

Review by Debra Hibbeln


----------



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2006)

*Wrong resort identified on system.*

Radisson SAS Bay Point Resort, Malta 

Review by Penny Steiner

This review actually refers to Golden Sands Island Residence Club, Malta (II - IRD) not SAS Bay Point Resort.

Apologies for any confusion caused.


----------

